# How long...



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I like to have two or thee cups in the morning and I am wondering should I leave my Classic on for the duration of the morning or turn it off between cups? Will leaving it on cause damage?

Thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Leaving it on will not cause damage , with the classic getting it nice and warm is the key . I found 30minutes warm up was about right .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would leave it on, but ensure you have plenty of water in it and after each shot i think you need to flush it?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

There are pros and cons for both really. Leaving it on means it is warmed up and ready to go at any time, whereas switching it off will conserve electricity. But saying that it will then have to warm up again in order to be ready. Agree with Froggystyle. I always flush mine through after a shot and also because I use the steam wand to texturise milk the boiler gets very hot to produce the steam, so once I have made my coffee and cleaned and purged the wand I put a cup under the brewset and run some water through it to cool the boiler down.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd leave it on if you making drinks over a morning session ...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with leaving it on, I used to with mine when I had it, just make sure to run the group after steaming.

I now leave my Verona on all time I'm at home but it has a switch to turn the steam boiler off.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

That's answered one of my queries as well, thanks guys.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Willie Ekaslike said:


> That's answered one of my queries as well, thanks guys.


What is the other one ????


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Machines use most energy warming up no? so on off, on off, on off over a relatively short period might use more leccy?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

When I had my Classic I used to have it switch on with a timer an hour before I get up and switch off around 10pm, it was used like this for years with no issues, the longer you leave a Classic on the more stable the temperature becomes and the better the shots get.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, as long as I am not damaging the machine I'll leave it on .


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> What is the other one ????


There's more than one. I've just taken delivery of my first proper coffee machine (2nd hand Classic - Gold Edition). Still waiting for my grinder to arrive (MC2 due on Monday). I'll have to start a separate thread.


----------

